
All employers can now easily afford to offer Virtual Primary Care - arikr
http://scope.sherpaa.com/employers-can-now-easily-afford-offer-virtual-primary-care/
======
Eridrus
I had Sherpaa through a previous employer and I think they were great. They
were available when I started getting horrible headaches that wouldn't let me
sleep in the middle of the night and told me what medicine I could get
urgently at a pharmacy, they helped a coworker ensure they had all the
prescriptions they needed. They followed up on cases to make sure things were
actually resolved.

I don't know if this is really a true replacement for primary care, but I
found it to be a quite useful addition, and it was definitely my first point
of contact.

I wish they handled the ordeal that is scheduling specialist appointments
though; they did suggest specialists, but actually finding ones with time was
its own challenge.

